

Show HN: Wordpress Multivariate Testing with bayesian experimental design - jasonlfunk
http:///wpexperiments.com

======
jasonlfunk
I wanted to show HN about a new Wordpress plugin (my first software release)
that I developed. It's an integrated multivariate testing system that is built
directly into Wordpress (compare to Optimizely or Convert). It uses bayesian
experiment design to maximize conversions during the experiments. I'd love any
feedback.

